# how to put spray bar on Fluval 406



## realfun1 (May 1, 2012)

I'm not happy with the exhaust that comes with the 406. POS.....I cant find a kit. Does anybody diy? Pvc etc?


----------



## realfun1 (May 1, 2012)

I found one on you tube. I made one 30 in. long. The water comes out with a fair stream of water. How do I know if is working good enough? I never had a tank with spray bar before. I was thinking I could do even smaller holes or less holes for more current. Any suggestions.


----------



## adotson85 (Sep 22, 2012)

I made a spray bar for my Fluval 405 using the thread below. Should do just as well for the 406. It turned out really well. I have a 48" tank so I shrunk the spray bar down to 3'.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=239826#p1696041


----------

